# 28mm fortress+siege equipment



## Stella Cadente

does anyone know any good places to get fortresses/castles suitable for 28mm and siege equipment like towers, rams, ladders etc etc, I wanna do some siege games but can't be bothered to make a fortress, and the GW one is a little plain.

oh and check the flag before linking to US places, always happens.


----------



## Baron Spikey

I would have posted these last night but Heresy went into meltdown...

This first one isn't really what you wanted being even plainer than the GW example but I thought you might find it useful
http://www.amera.co.uk/index.php

This one is more to your liking
http://www.ontracks.co.uk/index.php?page=catalogue&cat=1174&toplevel=&page_now=3

And specifically Fortresses on the same site
http://www.ontracks.co.uk/index.php?page=catalogue&cat=1166&toplevel=1

Both are UK based companies as well


----------



## Stella Cadente

I think I would have my doubts about the ontracks site, as there labeling them as "28mm or 1/72", and if they think 1/72 is 28mm then they must be mad.
plus I have seen those kits myself in shops, so they are definitely 1/72

the amera fortress although nice and cheap and easy to make interesting isn't quite as grand as I'd like it to be unfortunately, great for a smaller outpost fort though.
but that one I did know about as well


----------



## bitsandkits

http://www.ontracks.co.uk/index.php?page=product&prodID=115643&catID=

this ones got everything in it!!


----------



## stevenhassell

you should try the wiz kids click game sets. they have castle peices that work great for warhammer. you can buy them in sections, like towers walls gates keeps and so forth


----------



## Stella Cadente

after searching for the wizkids ones I'm actually interested, they look pretty decent, and suit LotR, which is what I am primarily looking at them for, I just knew that fantasy gamers would have more knowledge since this forum is more active....allot more.

does anyone know anywhere in the UK that sells them however?, as I can only find US shops at the moment.

edit: actually after checking pics of the walls (since I could only find towers before) I'm not as interested, the walls are almost paper thin and the standing space on the walls is rather flimsy looking.

I think at this rate I may just bite the bullet and order 2 fortresses from the evil GW and do my double thick wall fort idea with them


----------



## Blue Liger

If you do ebay you might find something there, they sometimes have random kits from who knows where some of them half decent, though you've probably checked there (or I will assume).

I found some decne tones though the best I found on quick search was only pick up in AUS which was this: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WARHAMMER-SC...iewItemQQptZAU_Miniatures?hash=item2559f9822f

I suppose it's optimism of what you could find on ebay!

This was found in the UK though it's more catle ruins http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Wargames-Sce...mQQptZUK_Toys_Wargames_RL?hash=item414ec00869

Another: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Terrain-Scen...mQQptZUK_Toys_Wargames_RL?hash=item43998deaf9

I hope this in some way helps your search!


----------



## wildger

Something else to look for if money is not an issue:

1. Dracula's castle: http://bluemoonmanufacturing.com/view_product.php?product=EP-100

2. Eslo terrain: http://esloterrain.com/

Both come fully painted for 25 to 28 mm scale.:biggrin:


----------



## Stella Cadente

wildger said:


> Something else to look for if money is not an issue:
> 
> 1. Dracula's castle: http://bluemoonmanufacturing.com/view_product.php?product=EP-100
> 
> 2. Eslo terrain: http://esloterrain.com/
> 
> Both come fully painted for 25 to 28 mm scale.:biggrin:


the elso stuff is nice, but the prices are ridiculous
and the other is in fake money $$$


----------

